# My Idea for solving the problem



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

1. increase the fare to the extent that its still cheaper than taxi, (i believe people does not care about price that much, they care about customer service and clean which we have...)
STOP CUTTING FARES its not the problem of the passengers....
2. limit the surge to x5 max
3. after the trip make the "rate the driver" pop up first b4 showing the cost of the ride... this will help driver rating by ALOT......


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

The thing is, Uber is no longer competing with Taxi's they think they have already won with that. What they are going after now is competing with the average person owning their own car, to do this, costs need to be as low as possible to make Uber an option instead of buying a car.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Moofish said:


> The thing is, Uber is no longer competing with Taxi's they think they have already won with that. What they are going after now is competing with the average person owning their own car, to do this, costs need to be as low as possible to make Uber an option instead of buying a car.


i dont know if thats their real aim but company will head downhill, in no time
trust me the reason why people ride uber is because of their drivers attitude, customer service and clean car...price is the last thing in their minds

if passenger cares about price they will pick lyft


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

Price is definitely is a factor. In my area drivers who set their sidecar settings on 0.8 of default price get all the riders. I get 1 or 2 trips from sidecar a week lately.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

ubearx said:


> Price is definitely is a factor. In my area drivers who set their sidecar settings on 0.8 of default price get all the riders. I get 1 or 2 trips from sidecar a week lately.


but uber is still the top dog even considering their higher than lyft and sidecar
people wants clean car and professionalism.. people that wants cheap price and save they ride the bus


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

cutting the price will result to alot of bad factors...
1. angry drivers
2. bad driving
3. unsatisfied passengers
4. more new passengers but less and less old passenger

increase of price
1. happy driver
2. improve great driving
3. satisfied passenger
4. passenger increase due to word of mouth from experience
5. etc...

if there are people who complain about pricing screw them tell them to ride the bus or train


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

sooner or later after this keep cutting price will turn uber drivers into cab driver mentality

trust me this drivers will turn evil and make longer routes, cheat riders, even wont report lost items


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I think the price cuts and saturation here in Atlanta has already turned UberX drivers into cab drivers....my very first passengers after I switched over to UberBlack said, "Wow, you're really nice" I was like is it that bad nowadays (since I haven't taken an Uber ride in a little over a month).


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> I think the price cuts and saturation here in Atlanta has already turned UberX drivers into cab drivers....my very first passengers after I switched over to UberBlack said, "Wow, you're really nice" I was like is it that bad nowadays (since I haven't taken an Uber ride in a little over a month).


uber thought the problem was the price so they cut it more
when the real problem is its their unhappy drivers thats driving customers away to try it again


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

cut the price a little more and this drivers wont have enough money to car wash their car resulting into a stinky customer experience

thats another result for cutting prices


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

UberX is already the cheapest of the services. I wouldn't really call them the premium of the main competitors.

Give it a few more months and it will be rare to get an UberX driver that speaks English.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Moofish said:


> The thing is, Uber is no longer competing with Taxi's they think they have already won with that. What they are going after now is competing with the average person owning their own car, to do this, costs need to be as low as possible to make Uber an option instead of buying a car.


With UberPool, they're competing with the bus, and quite likely undercutting it.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> i dont know if thats their real aim but company will head downhill, in no time
> trust me the reason why people ride uber is because of their drivers attitude, customer service and clean car...price is the last thing in their minds
> 
> if passenger cares about price they will pick lyft


It's the stated aim of the CEO.
His vision is one where people will no longer own cars.
I don't know if he really believes it or not but that's the spin he give the media/investors.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> It's the stated aim of the CEO.
> His vision is one where people will no longer own cars.
> I don't know if he really believes it or not but that's the spin he give the media/investors.


...and when the driverless cars enter the fleet. Scary thing is I'm starting to believe that is the plan.


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

is ookyLou said:


> UberX is already the cheapest of the services. I wouldn't really call them the premium of the main competitors.
> 
> Give it a few more months and it will be rare to get an UberX driver that speaks English.


English Is overrated. You can learn basic commands in Bengal and hindu in a week


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> His vision is one where people will no longer own cars.


Not even the drivers will own them, as they can't make money.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> Not even the drivers will own them, as they can't make money.


drivers will become riders as well hahah


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

We're all out of business when autonomous electric cars hit the road. This job, like life itself, is only temporary.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

osii said:


> We're all out of business when autonomous electric cars hit the road. This job, like life itself, is only temporary.


Would you board a driverless car? I wouldnt. Nor would I accept a drink from a robot bartender. This whole "driverless car" thing assumes people will want it, and I sincerely doubt it.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

I guess you don't fly very much.


----------



## uberfool (Sep 1, 2014)

Moofish said:


> The thing is, Uber is no longer competing with Taxi's they think they have already won with that. What they are going after now is competing with the average person owning their own car, to do this, costs need to be as low as possible to make Uber an option instead of buying a car.


I don't care how low the prices are. OC and LA peeps will not give up their cars. Never going to happen. Maybe in other markets it might be possible but never in our area.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> Would you board a driverless car? I wouldnt. Nor would I accept a drink from a robot bartender. This whole "driverless car" thing assumes people will want it, and I sincerely doubt it.


 I feel the same, no way in hell am i getting in a car with no driver!


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

To be fair, you may not get into a driverless car, but plenty of people will when the rate is 30 cents a mile. they are already at $1.20 a mile with a driver and gas. How much do you think the rate will be when they get rid of the driver, get rid of the gas, and lower the insurance down to almost nothing.

figure these cars cost $20k. They can run 24/7. Let's go super conservative and say they run 300 miles a day (that's 12.5 miles an hour) and they charge 50 cents a mile, they make their money back at 40,000 miles. that's 130 days.

People will line up to invest in these companies. 

I will only own a pick up truck and a BMW 7 seiries. and they will have super low miles because I will never do short rides in my own car, ever.

I can get a car, watch a movie, have a few drinks. I got a feeling a lot of these cars will smell like ass soon.


----------



## EricUberTampa (Sep 2, 2014)

Uber's long term goal is definitely driverless vehicle operations as are MOST logistical operations(Trucking Industry, Rail, Courier/UPS) but that's a good 5-10 yrs off and another discussion.
Owning a car is a declining trend in Urban lifestyle. 

Short term solution to rate reductions; Add mileage and time rates from the aquisition point (the moment fare is accepted) Uber already determines both time and mileage to pick up. 
This cost can easily be passed down to the consumer.
Provides fair compensation for "Contractor" expenses (gas, opportunity cost,mileage, etc..)
Does not disrupt logistical operations as Uber continues to grow so rapidly.

We as Drivers are Uber's Assests. They need us, For Now..........


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> Would you board a driverless car? I wouldnt. Nor would I accept a drink from a robot bartender. This whole "driverless car" thing assumes people will want it, and I sincerely doubt it.


I don't know how old you are. I am not young. If they had told me 25 years ago that when I would check-in for a flight at an airport I would be interacting with a robot to verify my passport and give me the boarding card instead of a human behind a counter, I would have said no way, I will never want that. Now I do it every time I fly....

Think about it from a passenger point of view. When you board a metro(subway) car, do you see a driver ? Can you interact with him ? No, the doors shut and the thing starts moving. When you are at your destination, the doors open and you get out. Driverless cars. Magic ? No, just the change of times.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

I've ridden BART, PATCO, WMATA, and JFK AirTrain; it's not so much the driverless car I'm worried about. It's the humans that driverless cars have to share the right-of-way with!!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> I don't know how old you are. I am not young. If they had told me 25 years ago that when I would check-in for a flight at an airport I would be interacting with a robot to verify my passport and give me the boarding card instead of a human behind a counter, I would have said no way, I will never want that. Now I do it every time I fly....
> 
> Think about it from a passenger point of view. When you board a metro(subway) car, do you see a driver ? Can you interact with him ? No, the doors shut and the thing starts moving. When you are at your destination, the doors open and you get out. Driverless cars. Magic ? No, just the change of times.


It's a specious argument. First off, I'm a lot older than the vast majority of drivers.

I would accept a robot to take a message on my telephone, but not a robot to operate on my brain.

Though that is an exaggeration, it does validly illustrate a simple point: that to use one example where you'd accept a robot does not prove that other areas of robot intrusion will succeed. My original post still stands, thank you.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Travis is stupid. The only genius thing he ever did is make an app. He's obviously not able to do business respectability or even be a human being. 

This "vision" of everyone ditching cars and being taken everywhere by driverless car is something he pulled out of his ass. 

If in fact it is a possibility he's not the one who's gonna pull it off and uber will run its course long before it happens.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

driveLA said:


> Travis is stupid. The only genius thing he ever did is make an app. He's obviously not able to do business respectability or even be a human being.
> 
> This "vision" of everyone ditching cars and being taken everywhere by driverless car is something he pulled out of his ass.
> 
> If in fact it is a possibility he's not the one who's gonna pull it off and uber will run its course long before it happens.


Major auto makers will do something to fight that. That would mean less cars sold, what would that do to the price of oil? Probably make it drop because demand will be less because everyone carpools, hybrids everywhere etc


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

I have said this to uber in the past. 
It's not about the money its the convenience, people already say they would never ever take a cab again. It's such a easy thing to book a car & know it's on the way, no money exchanges, they know who is on the way, with phone & picture, 
Uberx could be 10% less than a cab & people would still use it. It's just better.


----------

